

Advertising Is Not a Sustainable Business Model for the Web - dpakrk
http://amitklein.com/2009/05/31/advertising-is-not-a-sustainable-business-model-for-the-web-unless-you-are-a-search-engine/

======
mooism2
The article is from 2009. The graph shows online ad rates halving over 2008.
How much of that is a long term trend, and how much of that is because of the
recession?

(Though this doesn't detract from the rest of the article, which covers
alternate business models.)

